# Complete chassis upgrade kit



## New06goat (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello.

I have not yet purchased the 06 GTO i am looking at.

I wish to know if there is a single source supplier for a complete front to rear suspension upgrade kit.

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Have read on this forum that Kollar Racing is the place to go, here's the link:

04-06 PONTIAC GTO - Kollar Racing Products


----------

